# Breeding Zebra Danios



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

So after breeding a few different types of fish, I really want to breed zebra danios now. I have tried before (and failed) but i've bred other fish that are suppose to be harder to breed so I don't know why i can't do it. Anyway I was looking for instructions step by step on everything to do to make it happen or even a rough idea of what to do... any help would be great and thankyou!


----------



## Cheeseball22 (Apr 17, 2011)

ummmm idk
:shock:


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow... Thanks for the help... Any1 else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

There is some general spawning info included in our profile of this species, have a read. Profiles are under the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page, or you can click on the name when it is shaded in posts [which will occur if it is spelled exactly the same, scientific or common]. Example, Zebra Danio or Danio rerio.

Byron.


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah I read it but I knew that stuff already, theres probably that one little thing I'm doing wrong that I haven't found out yet, thanks though


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

kane chisholme said:


> Yeah I read it but I knew that stuff already, theres probably that one little thing I'm doing wrong that I haven't found out yet, thanks though


The following detailed info should help you. It is written by Matt Ford who is a UK biologist with considerable fish experience.

An excellent choice for those new to breeding fishes in aquaria. Like many small cyprinids it's an egg-scattering spawner that exhibits no parental care. That is to say when the fish are in good condition they will spawn often and in a densely-planted, mature aquarium it is possible that small numbers of fry may start to appear without human intervention. 

However if you want to increase the yield of fry a slightly more controlled approach is required. The adult group can still be conditioned together but one or more smaller, say 18" x 12" x 12"/45cm x 30cm x 30cm/42.5 litre containers should also be set up and half-filled with water. These should be very dimly lit and the base covered with some kind of mesh of a large enough grade so that the eggs can fall through it but small enough so that the adults cannot reach them. The widely available plastic 'grass'-type matting can also be used and works very well; alternatively filling much of the tank with Java moss or other fine-leaved plant can also yield good results. The water itself should be of slightly acidic to neutral pH with a temperature towards the upper end of the range suggested above. A small power filter can be added initially and this should be positioned so that the flow is directed down the full length of the tank. 

When the adult fish are well-conditioned and the females appear full of eggs one or two pairs should then be introduced to each container. Spawning can be initiated by adding small amounts of cool water every few hours in such a way that the tank is gradually topped up and feeding small amounts of live and frozen foods. 

The pair should spawn the following morning. The easiest and quickest way to tell is simply to look at the female. If the fish have spawned she will be noticeably slimmer. The adults will eat any eggs they find and are best removed after a couple of days at which point the power filter should be switched for a mature sponge-type unit in order to avoid fry being sucked into the mechanism. Incubation is temperature-dependant to an extent but usually takes between 24 and 36 hours with the young free-swimming a few days later. Initial food should be _Paramecium_ or a proprietary dry food of sufficiently small (5-50 micron diameter) grade, introducing _Artemia_ nauplii, microworm, etc. once the fry are large enough to accept them.


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot, there were some really good ideas in that. All I would need to know now is what size are the eggs so I can get the right netting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

kane chisholme said:


> Thanks a lot, there were some really good ideas in that. All I would need to know now is what size are the eggs so I can get the right netting
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
the eggs are tiny, like a tad bit bigger than the tip of a normal sized needle, i put my danios in a 2 gallon tank with big rocks on the bottom and in the morning took them out and one by one took all the rocks out and looked from the bottom of the tank in to see if there were eggs, their hard to see from the top, but when you move the tank to look in from the bottom it makes the water move and thats usually how i notice the clear eggs

(if their clear their fertial, white is infertial)


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok thanks everyone, I've set up EVERYTHING and done EVERYTHING how I've been told to, it's 9:30pm, the fish are in so hopefully when I wake, there will be eggs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

kane chisholme said:


> Ok thanks everyone, I've set up EVERYTHING and done EVERYTHING how I've been told to, it's 9:30pm, the fish are in so hopefully when I wake, there will be eggs
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Have you found any eggs?


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Nope.. I failed again. It's just that one easy fish I can't breed if you know what I mean. There are so many more difficult fish to breed which I have successfully bred in the past but zebra danios are Just that easy 1 I can't, I guess we all have that one certain fish we just can't breed though, even if we try everything
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

kane chisholme said:


> Nope.. I failed again. It's just that one easy fish I can't breed if you know what I mean. There are so many more difficult fish to breed which I have successfully bred in the past but zebra danios are Just that easy 1 I can't, I guess we all have that one certain fish we just can't breed though, even if we try everything
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That alright i have a hard time with livebreeders, especially guppys and mollys, so far i have gotton one 1 guppy fry, danios i had over 60 eggs the first day i brought home 2 danios to put with the one female i already had, but my babies died 3 weeks later, their so hard to keep alive


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Breeding can be a bit frustrating when you fail. I think I will give up on the danios.. for now. But I swear some day I will breed them! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

kane chisholme said:


> Breeding can be a bit frustrating when you fail. I think I will give up on the danios.. for now. But I swear some day I will breed them!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 

Lol, Ive notice mine spawn the most after a water change, and i heard they ike softer water better.
Idk if that helps any


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

I swear I've tried EVERYTHING hahah thanks though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

